# يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2007)

يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟​________________________________________


لقلب المرأة ستة مفاتيح .​. يمكنك من خلالها الاستحواذ على مشاعرها و الوصول إلى حالة سلام دائمة معها وهي ... 
لحظة قبل ان تبدأ هناك شرط !!! من أجل أن تقوم بكل ذلك هناك شرط واحد فقط ، عند استخدامك مفاتيح المرأة‏ هو أن تقوم بذلك بمنتهي الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ حتي لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق. 



الإصغاء :​ هو أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏.. فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها بها‏,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها وإصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد إحساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏

التأييد :​ يحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بان الرجل وراءها دائما‏,‏ يساندها ويؤازرها‏,‏ ويحميها من أي موقف قد تتعرض له, من وجهة نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الإحساس قوة وصلابة في مواجهة الأمور‏.‏

الإعجاب‏‏ :​ تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن الرجل معجب بها‏,‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏ ، بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏,‏ بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏ فهي دائما تنتظر من الرجل كلمة إعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏.‏

الإهتمام‏‏:​ اظهر اهتمامك بها دائما‏,‏ حاول أن تنفي المقولة التي تؤكد أن الرجل لا يهتم‏ حاول بقدر استطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بزوجتك وكأنها محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها إحساسا أكبر بالثقة في نفسها وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافة التفاهم بينكما‏..‏وهذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن النفسي في حياتها‏.‏

ادفع بها للأمام‏:​ كن دائما وراءها‏,‏ لتشجعها علي أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلمهي أن تكونها‏ بشرط أن تبقي أنت في الظل‏حاول أن تمتزج بها علي المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي‏‏ وأظهر لها دائما ودا وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما تكن قوية الشخصية‏,‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد الرجل يحتويها‏,‏ ويحميها‏.‏

‏‏افخر بها‏:​ اجعلها تشعر دائما‏ بأنك فخور بها‏,‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏.‏ خاصة أمام المقربين ,‏ فذلك يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق إحساسها بذاتها‏.‏​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

بجد كلامك صح ياكاندى 
اصلا لو الرجل دة حب المرأة بجد هتطلع منه الحاجات دى تلقائيا 
ربنا يباركك ياعسولة​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

صح يا نونو 

كلامك صح ميه ميه

ميرسى يا حببتى وربنا معاكى​


----------



## ghawy_111 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

المسيح يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك
عاوز اقولك انا ماجربتش الحاجه 
اللى انتو بتقولوا عليها الحب بس
اعرف ان الرجل الحكيم لايقلل من
شان اى امراه او فتاه انما يرفع من
شانها فالمسيح ذات نفسه لم
يقلل من شان المراه ولم يضع اى
شروط ماديه او جماليه فى المراه
انما كل اللى وصى بيه جمالها 
الروحى وجمال قلبها من الداخل
وده اثمن من كل لالىء الارض
هو ده كفايه انه يخلينى اسعد
راجل فى الدنيا وابقى حاسس
انى واخد اللى احلى من مارلين
مونرو ومونيكا ونانسى عجرم


----------



## ghawy_111 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

انا ليا نداء الى كل الشباب 
اوعى تسمع نصايح اهل
العالم وتبص للجمال او الى
المال او الحسب والنسب 
المسيح لما حب يبنـــــى
مملكه على الارض ماختارش
اذكى ناس فى العالم ولا 
حتى اغنى ناس فى العالم
ولا حتى احكم ناس فى العالم
انما اختارهم فقراء علشان
يخزى الاغنياء واختارهم من 
طبقات الشعب الفقيره حتى
يظهر مجد الله فيهم والمراه
نفس القضيه مش الغنيه هى
اللى هاتغنيك ولا اللى واخده
شهادات عليا هاترفع من 
مستواك العلمى ولا الحسب
والنسب هو اللى هايعلى 
من كرامة عيلتك الموضوع ده
غلط وده حكمة اهل العالم 
اللى مش ممكن تخليك فى
حياتك سعيد انما الجمال 
الروحى للبنت اتاكد اذا كنت
انت دخلت قلبها وسلمتلك
مفتاحه بكل صدق وصراحه
يابختك ياهناك هاتعيش طول
عمرك سعيد نفسيا وبدنيا
فى بيتك لغاية ماتموت بس
المهم ماتكونش انت عيل فى
كلامك وبتحب اللعب بمشاعر
الفتيات لانك بالطريقه دى
كانك بتقتلهم معنويا وده اكتر
من القتل الجسدى وحسابه
عند ربنا اشد من القتل


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك الكلام الجميل

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## marnono2021 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

الموضوع جميل قوى وكل الردود رائعة
وراى من رأيكم ان اهم شىء هو الحب المتبادل ويكون فى سباق بين الطرفين فى ارضاء كل منهما للاخر
ميرسى كتير انتى جميلة قوى وانا بحبك جدا من غير ماشوفك
وبحترمك كتير


----------



## nonaa (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

كاندى حبيبتى موضوعك كالعاده جميل اوى
وكمان رد غاوى حلو كتير
ربنا يبارك ف المنتدى وف حياتكم امين


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

شكراااااااااااااا على الرد وعلى الكلام الجميل

وعلى زوقك

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

امين يا nonaa ويبارك فى حياتك

ميرسى على ردك الجميل​


----------



## avram (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

الأخوة والآخوات
سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معكم
موضوع رائع جداً يحوي
نقاط عملية جداً ومفيدة ولها تاثير رائع مملوس بالفعل.
لكن هل تعتقدي  أختي أن الرجل يستطيع أن يفعل هذه الأمورفي غياب دور المرأة؟
 الا يتطلب هذا دور من المرأة؟
أنا أرى أن دور الرجل تجاه المرأة يقابلة أيضاً دور للمرأة تجاه الرجل.
يصعب القيام بالدور الآمثل للرجل في غياب دور المرأة، والعكس أيضاً صحيح


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

صح انت معاك حق لان المرأه بتكمل الرجل 

ولكل منهم دوره

ميرسى ليك على الرأى السليم

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## asula (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

عاشت ايدك حبي على هالموضوع الحلو 
وانا بعتقد ان الرجل لازم يعرف قيمة المراة التي يمتلكها 
ولازم يعلي من شانها وما يجوز يبين عيوبها امام الكل بالاخص اذا بالمزاح لان هذا الشي يجرح احساس البنت
والرب يبارك حياتكي


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟*

ميرسى ليكى على رأيك يا asula

فعلا لازم الرجل يعلى من شأن المرأه

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------

